# Halloween Failed Attempt



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I have shifted your thread to the appropriate section, that is a really cute photo!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Goodness that's a cute picture!
Here's Honey happily showing off our best witch hat.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Yep, there's too much Golden sweetness shining through.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

So cute! I have one who looks so serious, so she’ll work for Halloween. And one who becomes concerned when you put anything on her head...no fun for Halloween!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cute pictures!


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Peri29 said:


> At least we tried,.....
> 
> There is nooo way to make a golden look scary😱
> And especially Maya, with her cute tongue out, definitely not................
> We still trying to figure out the thing in the middle.....


Absolutely brilliant! Made me chuckle, I just love the expression of the golden on the left! 
Really makes me want to dress up my Teddy but as I am due some hospital treatment soon I am avoiding people and shops. 
Inspiration for next year.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

CCoopz said:


> Absolutely brilliant! Made me chuckle, I just love the expression of the golden on the left!
> Really makes me want to dress up my Teddy but as I am due some hospital treatment soon I am avoiding people and shops.
> Inspiration for next year.


Do not worry. Maya currently working on a healing spell for you in her attic 🧙‍♀️


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Who wants to wander with us around the town ? After eternal justice.................


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Funny, that background is my whatsapp wallpaper for the past 5 years


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> Funny, that background is my whatsapp wallpaper for the past 5 years


Your wallpaper?? Well, would you like to join our Coven? We are in 5d not in 2d 🧙‍♀️


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Honey, you no longer have to celebrate any birthdays.We don't.We don't age & we don't die .Stick with us 🎃 @Ivyacres


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Love the Axe and the ‘hair’ absolute genius, really made laugh 😂


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

CCoopz said:


> Love the Axe and the ‘hair’ absolute genius, really made laugh 😂


Well, the theme is Axes & Roses ☹
For the hair,best is yet to come.Stay in tune 😃


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

"Promenade sans Retour"
The children never return back home.....
Would you trust this baby (dog) sitter ?


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Peri29 said:


> Well, the theme is Axes & Roses ☹
> For the hair,best is yet to come.Stay in tune 😃


When your hairstyle is as heavy as this,one ends up crawling on the floor😣


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

We seem to be stuck in horror mood.Well,2020 was not different.Trauma addicted ....


----------

